# Ben Carson thinks Kanye West might be a good President



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Does that help Carson's campaign?
http://onpolitics.usatoday.com/2015/09/27/ben-carson-id-give-kanye-west-a-chance-as-president/


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe he will pick him as his running mate?   lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

That gives Carson a huge demerit in my view.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2015)

*THAT* settles it!  I was for Carson but not anymore.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Falcon said:


> *THAT* settles it!  I was for Carson but not anymore.



Yeah that is a pretty stupid mind set for a prospective President to have, John.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

West said. “As soon as I heard [Ben] Carson speak, I tried for three weeks to get on the phone with him. I was *like*[FONT=Merriweather, Times New Roman, Times, serif] this is the most brilliant guy.”[/FONT]

[FONT=Merriweather, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Oh, God, no! Please, no! [/FONT]


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2015)

That guy is just a motor mouth. Sticks his face in front of the camera at *ANY* occasion.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ben Carson thinks Kanye West might be a good President


That's not what Carson said. In fact that's not even what USA Today said in your link you posted. To say otherwise is sensationalism. USA Today said "Carson's willing to give him the chance". It would be illegal for Carson to say he wouldn't give him the chance. Everyone has the "chance" to run for President if you have the campaign money. Carson's just a nice guy is all. 

Carson said he was impressed with Kanye's business acumen. So? Carson doesn't want to diss anyone, as much as the media wants to provoke that. Carson just wants to look for the good in others at all times.…he won't let anyone trick him into dirty politics.

Carson then redirected the interview question to something more productive: 

“I talked to him about the possibility of maybe himself and some of the other people in pop culture doing some music that might be uplifting that might give young women a sense of their value and young men a sense of responsibility. I think it could be a tremendous thing in our society.”


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2015)

> That's not what Carson said. In fact that's not even what USA Today said. To say otherwise is sensationalism.



True, Lara.

Wow....a good example of twisting someone's words and running with it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

I was being facetious in my title but the fact that a man who by all appearances seems to be a serious candidate to even mention a rapper and admitted felon is not a very good sign of Presidential decorum.  West was arrested he himself allegedly stated for Office machine theft.  I leave it to you to figure it out.   http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2015/01/kanye-west-racially-profiled-wearing-braids/

Here he was convicted for assault and received a and received a 250 hours of community service and 30 days of anger management.  http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...2-years-probation-in-paparazzi-fight-20140317

So that's why a Presidency isn't in the future of mr. West and why I think Carson showed a lack of judgement.

I don't know how much scrutiny it would take to disprove these articles.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

Carson didn't lack good judgement. He made no judgement at all. Reread my post #8


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

Carson/west......  2016     yey!!!   Almost as wonderful as Trump/Palin...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

"Carson, the retired neurosurgeon who is polling well in the Republican  presidential race, is *praising the White House prospects *of the rapper  West, who said during the MTV Video Music Awards last month that he  plans to run for president in 2020."


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2015)

*​If that's all y'all have to worry about, forget it and let's party at Jim's house. *


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> "Carson... is *praising the White House prospects *of the rapper  West


Put this in truthful context…this is an untruthful sensational remark by a journalist to grab your attention…and he succeeded in grabbing yours. You've got to start forming your own opinions based on your own thought process using the actual words uttered out of Carson's mouth and then think for yourself…like I did in post #8.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara said:


> Put this in truthful context…this is an untruthful sensational remark by a journalist to grab your attention…and he succeeded in grabbing yours. You've got to start forming your own opinions based on your own thought process using the actual words uttered out of Carson's mouth and then think for yourself…like I did in post #8.



Lara, Fri I will be 79 years old.  I have voted for Presidents since the Eisenhower era.  I did a hitch in the military, have lived in my own homes in 5 states.  Have been both Republican and Democrat.  I spent 30 years in a high pressure position with General Dynamics.  I have enough life experience to support sensible decisions politically.  Please don't suggest I need to "start forming my own opinions".  I don't question your credentials, don't question mine please.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry, but nobody's bio makes them "too cool for school". There's always room to learn something about yourself. I stand by my observation. You were sucked in by some effective sensationalism written by an over zealous and biased journalist/reporter, when you had a choice to really listen to what Carson said and not be so quick to ridicule him for something he never said. 

You suggest he's an idiot. He's a neurosurgeon. He's got a nonjudgmental heart which is evident with his conversation regarding Kanye. He won't win. He's too Christ-like. Too nice. Too honest. Too tolerant of others. Religion makes a liberal's skin crawl. You may as well channel your negative energy toward someone who is more of a threat to Biden.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 30, 2015)

> There's always room to learn something about yourself.


  Lara, Keep your own words as council.  G'night.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2015)

First you loved Trump.... NOW you are singing Carson's praises... Both are completely and totally unqualified to be president... I'm not sure you have a real good grasp of the frivolity of supporting either of these two clowns...   It's sad that there are people so gullible as to believe that either one of these morons could be leader of the biggest military and largest economy in the world.  I shudder to think what they would do.


----------



## BobF (Sep 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> First you loved Trump.... NOW you are singing Carson's praises... Both are completely and totally unqualified to be president... I'm not sure you have a real good grasp of the frivolity of supporting either of these two clowns...   It's sad that there are people so gullible as to believe that either one of these morons could be leader of the biggest military and largest economy in the world.  I shudder to think what they would do.



Well, the voters did elect an unknown 6 years ago and far too many are sorry for that mistake.   Trump for sure is one who knows how to increase wealth, something our current government does not know how to do.   Increasing debt each month, now at about 18.5 trillion and rising.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 30, 2015)

Lara said:


> Put this in truthful context…this is an untruthful sensational remark by a journalist to grab your attention…and he succeeded in grabbing yours. You've got to start forming your own opinions based on your own thought process using the actual words uttered out of Carson's mouth and then think for yourself…like I did in post #8.



Wow Lara.........that's a pretty condescending thing to say. I've seen you complain about being surprised at some of the responses you receive in political discussions. Maybe an examination of your own attitude could help.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 30, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, the voters did elect an unknown 6 years ago and far too many are sorry for that mistake.   Trump for sure is one who knows how to increase wealth, something our current government does not know how to do.   Increasing debt each month, now at about 18.5 trillion and rising.



Anyone can create wealth if they're prepared to be  single minded and ride rough shod over others.

When John Howard was PM of Australia he created quite a surplus. However, he did this at the expense of our health and education systems both of which are still suffering from his government's neglect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That gives Carson a huge demerit in my view.



I'm not going to fault Kanye for my view of Carson, he was at the bottom of the barrel for me when I read some of his quotes a long time ago.  He should stick to brain surgery or become a preacher, best suited for those jobs instead of President of the United States, IMO.



> “Obamacare is really, I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery,” Carson said at the Values Voter Summit last year. “It is slavery, in a way.”
> 
> “Read Mein Kampf, and read the works of Vladimir Lenin,” if you want to understand Obama’s plan for America, Carson said in a recent interview with Newsmax. Mein Kampf, of course, was the Nazi manifesto written by Adolf Hitler a decade before he took power.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2015)

He's got it all figured out on gays and gay marriage....can't imagine this character in charge of our country.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 30, 2015)

Kimmy as first lady...






Jackie Kennedy will rise from her grave to slap somebody...


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 30, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Kimmy as first lady...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and Taylor Swift could interrupt his Inauguration speech.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2015)

Carson obviously is an extremist. I have some professional concerns around his stability. I  question whether he possesses the  ability to behave in a calm and measured fashion in times of crisis. I do not see any signs of a tolerant loving attitude. There certainly is nothing Christ like in comparing gays to paedophiles. Disgusting, and inaccurate. That disease has nothing to do with ****** orientation. The vast majority of chicken hawks (paedophiles,) are heterosexual. His remarks around the veteran situation were appalling. The likening of President Obama's plan for America to Nazi Germany hysteria.  Not nice at all. Also, being liberal does not automatically speak to  promoting an  anti religious stance. There are even many to the left of liberal, ie the dreaded socialists, lol, who have no problem whatsoever with religion providing it does not attempt to infringe on the rights of others. The extreme religious right is attempting through intimidation, fear mongering etc. to enforce a theocracy on the people of America. Scary stuff. There are concrete reasons for the separation of church and state.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Well, the voters did elect an unknown 6 years ago and far too many are sorry for that mistake.   Trump for sure is one who knows how to increase wealth, something our current government does not know how to do.   Increasing debt each month, now at about 18.5 trillion and rising.




Trump DID create wealth... however just about anyone who was left hundreds of millions of dollars from by their father... as trump was could do the same....   Trump is a prime example of someone who was born on third base and has convinced everyone he hit a triple...  including YOU..  lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Maybe it is time for Linc, he bunts well...


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Trump DID create wealth... however just about anyone who was left hundreds of millions of dollars from by their father... as trump was could do the same....   Trump is a prime example of someone who was born on third base and has convinced everyone he hit a triple...  including YOU..  lol!



 I knew that Trumps father was there to help him out with some starting money, and he did manage to expand it as time went by.    And if his father left him a big pile of money when father died, he is still managing to expand that also.   Something our far far left government just can not seem to even try to do.   So the going of Obama is the first light of the day for our countries efforts to end this monstrous debt we have and are daily growing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

It's a whole heckava lot easier to expand on millions already had than to create millions out of nothing.  Not to mention all the doors that were opened for him including being sent to the one of the best colleges..   Those are things that the average person simply doesn't have available to them.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Carson obviously is an extremist. I have some professional concerns around his stability. I  question whether he possesses the  ability to behave in a calm and measured fashion in times of crisis. I do not see any signs of a tolerant loving attitude. There certainly is nothing Christ like in comparing gays to paedophiles. Disgusting, and inaccurate. That disease has nothing to do with ****** orientation. The vast majority of chicken hawks (paedophiles,) are heterosexual. His remarks around the veteran situation were appalling. The likening of President Obama's plan for America to Nazi Germany hysteria.  Not nice at all. Also, being liberal does not automatically speak to  promoting an  anti religious stance. There are even many to the left of liberal, ie the dreaded socialists, lol, who have no problem whatsoever with religion providing it does not attempt to infringe on the rights of others. The extreme religious right is attempting through intimidation, fear mongering etc. to enforce a theocracy on the people of America. Scary stuff. There are concrete reasons for the separation of church and state.




Well said, Shalimar.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

As far as Carson goes...    Ya know...  I'm a really nice person too...  I have no experience in neurosurgery, but I think I could do a really good job at separating your conjoined twins...   you should trust me... I will learn as I go through the operation...  maybe call in a consultant or two..    WHAT!?    NO WAY?


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It's a whole heckava lot easier to expand on millions already had than to create millions out of nothing.  Not to mention all the doors that were opened for him including being sent to the one of the best colleges..   Those are things that the average person simply doesn't have available to them.



Sure not always as true as you claim.    There is another example of one of the richest men in the US, if not the world.   Take a look at the person who brought along an idea to run computers.   He never graduated from any college.   He had started some small companies when rather young.   He brought up MicroSoft after IBM introduced the personal computer idea and hired this person to help with the software IBM needed then.    Bill Gates did so well he took the business away from IBM and over the years created fast wealth for himself and his wife.   Yes he did have help to start off.   He was born with no money so he borrowed from father or banks to start those early ventures and he was shrewd enough to see how to beat IBM at their own game.   

Gates has 79.2 billion, Trump about 4 billion, Buffet 66.7 billion.   So Trump is just a small billionaire.   Have some sympathy for him.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shirley said:


> West said. “As soon as I heard [Ben] Carson speak, I tried for three weeks to get on the phone with him. I was *like* this is the most brilliant guy.”
> 
> Oh, God, no! Please, no!


                                                    :laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

So a crook and rapper are O.K. so long as they aren't Muslim?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Sure not always as true as you claim.    There is another example of one of the richest men in the US, if not the world.   Take a look at the person who brought along an idea to run computers.   He never graduated from any college.   He had started some small companies when rather young.   He brought up MicroSoft after IBM introduced the personal computer idea and hired this person to help with the software IBM needed then.    Bill Gates did so well he took the business away from IBM and over the years created fast wealth for himself and his wife.   Yes he did have help to start off.   He was born with no money so he borrowed from father or banks to start those early ventures and he was shrewd enough to see how to beat IBM at their own game.
> 
> Gates has 79.2 billion, Trump about 4 billion, Buffet 66.7 billion.   So Trump is just a small billionaire.   Have some sympathy for him.



Of course there are rags to riches stories... but very, very few of them compared to the millions of folks wanting to be wealthy.


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course there are rags to riches stories... but very, very few of them compared to the millions of folks wanting to be wealthy.



I would have done a lot better if I had started off a bit different.    I loved to hang out and drink with the mixed crowds, no savings from that.   I smoked a lot, no savings from that.   I was in a recession period, no savings in that.   After military service, I returned to my old habits, no savings in that.   I tried to give my car back to the bank so they would close my account.   They would not do that.   No saving in that.   Finally left where I grew up and moved to California with my last $200 dollars.   As I arrived the aircraft industry was pretty much shut down because of government contracts shut downs.   I moved from San Diego to LA.   Still no jobs.   I moved on north to San Jose.   Each stop I stayed at friends home for about a week.   In San Jose the people I stayed with said they worked contract jobs.   Something I never heard of before.   So I went to his contract company and they found me a job.   Started earning again after much of the year unemployed.   They kept me working for over two years at this big company.   I was by then saving plenty.   The company wanted their checks cashed so I started a bank account.   Things were looking pretty good by then.   The big company offered me a full time job and I took it.   I took it even with the cut down in wages as they had benefits to offset the lower wages.   I retired from there with a wife and son and daughter.   Savings looked good then.   Had I lived more sensible my first 10 working years I might even be able to say I was worth a whole lot more.    My wife finished off my drinking and smoking.   Good person that lady.   Actually it was the company that did that for me but the wife backed them up fully.

Just pointing those that do not do well are ones like me.   Mixed up and no internal directive to change from a poor person to wealthy.   Now, with the high cost of housing and food, I don't think I would have done so well today.    I paid $14,600 for my 4 br, 2 ba, 2 car gar, 1,400 sq ft house in San Jose California.   Last time I looked it up it was listed at near $400,000.    Ridiculous prices for that neighbor hood.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2015)

You would have done a lot better if your daddy had left you a few hundred million...  even with the bad decisions.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 1, 2015)

It sounds to me like you did just fine. A house, a car, a couple of kids. Life could be a lot worse.


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> It sounds to me like you did just fine. A house, a car, a couple of kids. Life could be a lot worse.



I am not sorry for my life at all.   Done pretty well and lots that do grandly were not rich to begin with.   But being rich to begin with is sometimes an invite to stupid living and they end up poor as can be.


----------

